# Attaching single small tube set to paracord tabs



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I usually attach my tubes ( singles) with zip ties when attaching them to paracord tabs. I never had a problem. Well, I was out shooting and one of my ties bit the dust finally. I wanted to keep shooting, so I cut the other zip tie off and just tied the ends to the tabs. They seem to work fine, and may continue to do it this way. I felt the urge to share, as I alway like to do, with the hopes that it may help at least one person.

I don't recall seeing this done before, but I am reasonable enough to know that this might not be a first. It is just new in my head. ( and its a big one at that  )

The closest thing that I could think of is Tobz pseudo tapered tubes here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/?p=238917

Anyway, if you wanna give it a try, it's easy to do, all is needed is a " half knot" (?) like the first step in tying a shoe.









Thanks

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Forgot to mention, to ensure you pull it tight, then it won't shift or come loose.

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good save.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Good save.


HA! Yeah, it's good thing that I read my own posts .


----------

